# Hit and Run In Boston



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey Guys,what do you think about that hit and run case in Boston. Mr Joao Depina 26 while in a SUV hits Mr Paris Booker 15 nearly killing him and takes off and the only thing the police can do is summons Mr De Pina to court.

I think we need to change the MV laws in Massachusetts ASAP


----------



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

I think the judge should let the mother get her hands on that asshole. I thought the old lady was going to kill Depina in the courtroom :BE: .


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

It just said on the news that the prosecution asked for bail to be set for $25,000 since this nit has a huge driving record. The judge set bail for $2,500.... What the hell is wrong with this state? Friggin liberals.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

mazz said:


> I think the judge should let the mother get her hands on that asshole. I thought the old lady was going to kill Depina in the courtroom :BE: .


LOL I did too!!!
The mother had to be lifted by a relative out of court I cant blame her for acting that way. I heard Paris was a good kid, its too bad


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Thimios315 said:


> BHCCPD, I always roll through your campus at night. Where the hell are you guys? I see your cruisers parked behind the fence right off of Rutherford Ave.
> I think I freak out the SSI Security when they see me go through the tunnel over there.
> 
> Give me a shout, kid. 8)


Tim,

They see you coming and scurry like rats. You are a very intimidating sight! Couple that with the jealousy factor and even though you brush your teeth and change your socks..........well you understand
:lol:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Thimios315 said:


> I went through there twice tonight! Once at 7:45pm, and then again at
> 
> 9:30pm. Where are you guys. All I see is the cruisers parked in that
> 
> ...


I saw you but you took off it was about 930pmish. I have been working solo lately because everyone is injured so I have been trying to keep a low profile so I wont get killed or hurt since I have no back up and I don't do parking lot attendant role so I don't hang outside much (I am State Worker you know!!!). Come in through the loading dock the CP office room E-127. Bring some Krispy Kreams too any cheap women as well lol. See you later, gater


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2003)

OK now that you guys made your love connection :shock: , try keeping it on topic, thanks. 

P.S.-Oh ya lets us all know how your 1st date goes,LOL :lol:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Hunter said:


> OK now that you guys made your love connection :shock: , try keeping it on topic, thanks.
> 
> P.S.-Oh ya lets us all know how your 1st date goes,LOL :lol:


LOL Opps Sorry LOL

PS He doesnt give out on the first date! LOL


----------

